# Bells/doorbells



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry I can't help with the doorbell, but why not put in a doggie door in your door so that your dogs can enjoy going out in the winter as they do in the summer. I recommend the Endura flap that is insulated for the cold.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I would but they are full glass doors, there is one pane which is the full height and width of the door


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

In my last home, I had a sliding glass door replaced with a single french door with a doggie door beside it. We hated the sliding glass door, so it was an easy decision to make. In our new home, we made sure the builder installed the doggie door. Some people don't like them, but it is a relief not to worry about letting the dogs out, especially when you are sick or sleeping late.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

We did the same thing about a year ago when we moved in, we replaced some sliding doors with some French ones and a couple of 'stained glass' panels.

So no chance of changing them again!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi eusty, After reading your post something like this immediately jumped to mind: [ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/EUROSONIC-Wireless-Chime-Doorbell-Sounds/dp/B00BMM9GD2/ref=sr_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1407685065&sr=1-4&keywords=wireless+doorbell[/ame]

With this, you can stick the "doorbell" anywhere you like (so at a height that the dogs can reach and in the spot you most prefer (i.e....perhaps you can train them to ring it at an out of the way spot, such as behind the door (when the door is closed). My mother had one of these as her regular doorbell and they are very cute - you can have it play one of the tunes or just a ding dong sound like a regular doorbell. The great thing is it comes with two receivers, so you can put them in two places in the house and not miss when the dogs ring it - but if I recall correctly, that is not likely to be a problem as the volume can be turned up quite well, too. One of the reviews mentions that she can hear it even when she is down in the garden, and at some volumes, I can believe that!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

We've something similar as this for our front doorbell, I wondered if anyone had any sucess in getting a dog to press it as the button is usually quite small and flush with the casing?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Your doors do look beautiful and I am sure they let in a lot of light. We put a window on the side of the glass door with the doggie door beneath. So we gave up some light to do that. Hope someone can give you a good suggestion about doorbells.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Think I've found one with a big enough button to be pressed with a paw or nose 

EasyAcc® DoorBell

Just have to wait for it to arrive!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! That one looks perfect!!! I must look for something similar on this side of the ocean - because Dulcie kind of likes to gnaw on the bells! LOL


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Bell came today and with some slight modification it's easy for a dog to press.....now got to train them to press it!

Tried getting them to press it on command ('press') and rewarding with treats, but they haven't got the hang of it yet....just keep looking for the treats!

Once they have the idea, my plan is to get them to press it on command to open the door, then hopefully they will get the idea.

Any comments/ideas? :act-up:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

would pressing with noses work? if so, maybe try a small dab of peanut butter?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Eusty, that's excellent and fast delivery! I've never worked with a gadget like that, but I am guessing it won't be too much different from bell-training. Instead of nudging the bells on a string hanging from a doorknob or similar, your pups will nudge (or paw) the button on the doorbell thing. 

If I were you, though, I wouldn't try to train them to hit it on command, since the idea is for them to inform you when they need to go out rather than you controlling when they press it. Does that make sense? If it were me (and maybe I will be doing this next since it sounds like a great set up and less accidental ringing than bells on a doorknob) - I would show them how to press it every time you take them out for bathroom breaks (and make sure it is rung, even if they can't manage it at first). Just like training with the bells.

I think they will catch on quickly and eventually will ring on their own without you leading them to it.


----------

